#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Occult >  >  >  07.08.09

## AharaVimaladvaita

The following date and time are very interesting for me:

7. August. 2009 at 12.34 and 56 seconds; 7. August of this year the time and date will be: 12:34:56 07/08/09 or 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9! Isn't that interesting!  :Smile:

----------


## Belphebe

If anything happens let us know.

----------


## AharaVimaladvaita

:Big Grin:  :Big Grin: ... i dont think that enything will heppen  :Big Grin: ... it's just somehow interesting but normal "phenomen"  :Smile: .

What do you think about days, months, years,...? In the begining there were no august, september,.... nor there was no monday, friday, sunday,.... Man did come up with that idea.... he invented them... do you think that that is obstacle for us or it is in great hellp for us....

----------


## Belphebe

I think it is both. We have become a nation of clock watchers and countdown on the calendars till vacation. I sometimes think it would be simpler if we ate when hungry, and went to bed at sunset and rose at sunrise. We have to go to work to make money, so time is a big deal, but what would happen if we all just took care of each other and tried to live the simple life. I think there should be one day a year where we just live like that.

----------

